# Central Machinery...



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Does anyone know how reliable there equipment is?

The reason I'm asking is, I'm gonna get a dust collector (instead of using the good ol shop-vac). I've checked on Craftsmen and Grizzly however, they are a bit pricey for a unit that is half the size that HF is offering. I've never dealt with Central Machinery so I don't know how "good" they are. Many thanks.

Ken


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ken

I have had one for 4 years and it works great I think that the same company that makes Grizzly Vac makes Central Vac, the green paint job is a bit lighter than Grizzly but that's the only thing I can see that's Dif.
I'm trying to recall what I paid for it I think it was on sale and I got it for 129.oo, 2HP two bag type with a base on wheels. (110 volt or 220volt )
I did pickup a remote wireless switch for it from Grizzly and the 4" hose from Rockler 2ea. 10ft. and some other parts for the Vac. system,floor pickup,brush,etc.
You can see a snapshot of it at http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2438 or to say part of it.
I don't like most of the Central equipment but this one is OK.
Just my 2 cents.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harbor freight imports everything from China. I feel that their electric hand tools are still sub-standard but I own the dust collector you mentioned and it works fine. I own some of their air tools and they perform well; I also have purchased their c clamps, router speed controlers, many other small shop tools and none have broken so far. You can find some true values at HF but as in all things you get what you pay for.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I really appreciate the feedback on this. I've dealt with HF before and have had a bad experience with them. Swore I'd never buy from them again but, the price of the dust collector, it's the cheapest I've seen or found so far.
I'll most likely do as Bob has done, get the accessories from either Grizzly or Rockler.

Again, many thanks.

Ken


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, it's your lucky day! Woodcraft knew you were going to buy a dust collector and has put their 4" hose x 10' on sale for $12.95


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thank you!! Got it ordered tonite.

Ken


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Just a follow-up note... the dust collector has finally arrived. In a way, it shocked me as to how fast it arrived. Last time I ordered from HF, it took 6months before I got that item. So, now, I'm looking forward to this weekend, will be putting it together. The hose I ordered from Woodcraft arrived about 3-4 days after I ordered it.

Ken


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

How is the new dust collector working out?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

It works better than I first thought it would. I really enjoy the double bag setup on it. So, in a word... :sold:


----------

